# front sight mess



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi folks

here is a doozy- I read and read and read about the front sight height for a cz 75 bd. MY was shooting a bit low and I had a new cz custom shop 75 shadow arrive around that time with a nice fiber optic front sight. I had no way to actually measure the front sight height-- so I went with some info on the cz forum-- ordered a 1.65mm front sight-- it is too high-- if you use regular sight alignment --it really shoots low(also taught me that < 1mm sight height difference really matters)__LOL

anyway... I could eat this sight( a dawson precision) an d get a .150 T but I think that is too small--the CZ company uses .155T I think. So I have adapted--I place the fiber optic sight above the rear posts--BINGO--POA=POI-- it works but drive s me crazy that I did the w rong thing and have to use a adapted sight alignment on this one gun

SSDD I Guess-- but it stil shoots great-- so life could be worse

LOL have a grat time at the range


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

No-one else can shoot my handguns, because they are all set up to have the POI under the centre of the fibre-optic front sight. Line up the dots, and the centre one is where the boolit will hit (well, "ish")

It works for me, but others have issues with it... And THAT works for me, too.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> No-one else can shoot my handguns, because they are all set up to have the POI under the centre of the fibre-optic front sight. Line up the dots, and the centre one is where the boolit will hit (well, "ish")
> 
> It works for me, but others have issues with it... And THAT works for me, too.


If you mean that the front sight _bead_ covers the bullseye... that's how I sight in all of my iron sight handguns, and short range (100 yards in) long guns - that have a bead front sight. A post, that's another thing. This is old-style hillbilly hunter habit, a kind of 'range finder'. If the bead covers up too much of the target, get closer or hold over.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> If you mean that the front sight _bead_ covers the bullseye... that's how I sight in all of my iron sight handguns, and short range (100 yards in) long guns - that have a bead front sight. A post, that's another thing. This is old-style hillbilly hunter habit, a kind of 'range finder'. If the bead covers up too much of the target, get closer or hold over.


In that case, you are welcome to come shoot mine any time. 

My only post has a 3-dot, so that centre dot becomes the "bead")


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@SD-- me too I guess--at least on this gun


----------

